# اريد كتاب فى مادة خواص موائع مكمن



## tarek0012003 (28 فبراير 2010)

اريد كتاب فى مادة خواص موائع مكمن


----------



## محمد الاكرم (28 فبراير 2010)

السلام
http://www.4shared.com/file/143978529/6b861dce/Burcik_-_Properties_of_Petrole.html?s=1
http://www.4shared.com/file/89647375/94e47d66/Heinemann_Z_E_-_Reservoir_Flui.html?s=1

http://www.ebookee.net/Petrophysics...ck-and-Fluid-Transport-Properties_304882.html
http://www.4shared.com/dir/7091707/f73d923f/sharing.html

وفقك الله


----------

